# Beasts of nurgle



## swann (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm buying some troops online, and was thinking og adding 2 beasts of nurgle in it after reading games workshops tactics on them. Just wanted input on anyone that has or uses them.. Are they really that tuff? they says they should be put near the flanks to stop/hold up charging units, or to charge units themselves. Input???

thanks swann


----------



## Duckface (Dec 28, 2008)

unless you take epidimius there rubbish ( u really need epidemius ) um there not amazing but there not rubbish there sustained


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

In my honest opinion, they're not worth it in a competitive sense.

Sure they have more wounds a piece, but they're not any tougher than Plaguebearers, you might get more attacks, but its _not _ a dedicated assault unit.

Funny thing is, being Slow and Purposeful they actually strike at lower initiative if they charge (having counted as moving throw difficult terrain, and thus initiative 1), fun.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

GW lies their crap in fantasy, and in 40k. I say this because their are far better choice then these retarded point sinks. A general rule of thumb is that the better GW tries to make something sound the crappier it is.


----------



## swann (Jun 2, 2009)

haha Thanks guys! and I'll remember that LukeValantine.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Concrete Hero, this is for fantasy


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Concrete Hero, this is for fantasy


Christ that's terrible on my part. Feel free to delete my comments (I think I would prefer it if you would  )

I was just in the statistics part of the Home section of Heresy, just following the latest posts, I didn't realise I was sucked into the fantasy section


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Its all good mate, I was just pointing it out so the guy whose thread it is doesnt run off looking for slow and purposeful in the fantasy rules 

If you want to delete it, you'll have to get onto Squeek, he's the Fantasy Mod.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I've never used them, but with the way the PBs move in a game, you might want to use them to tie units up to be able to manouver your PBs a little better and get them into combat. I think that's about the best way to use them really...


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the are super nasty, they do not give flank or rear bonuses and the get a crapton of attacks sometimes. They are nigh impossible to kill unless using flaming attacks and even still unless you have S5 or greater hard to wound and they are pretty fast at M6. 

It really depends on the type of army you are playing, flamers are also totally awesome rare choices for the shooing, skirmish and multi wounds.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I use them to stall chariots. You can stop the chariot with the spawn, and then charge it with another (better) unit next turn. That's about all I've found they do, but it works well.


----------

